# Sorry We Have Been Away.........



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Boy,

We have missed so much in the past week. It is good to finally read through some posts and think about camping.

Now for the bad part.

Unfortunately, I lost my Mother last week to a sudden onset of Cardiac Arrest. She was only 62 years old and just due to receive her first Social Security check this month.

As the only child everything was thrown my way and I have been doing nothing but planning funerals, notifying agencies and trying to find daycare for our youngest. My mom was out daycare provider and the primary care provider for my dad who is very ill . I feel like I am loosing my mind trying to figure out everything that has to be done and I don't want to offend anyone in the process.

Sorry to ramble, but I had to get this off of my chest!

Most importantly to all of the female Outbackers.......Please watch for the subtle warning signs and don't brush them off. In hindsight, we now realize that my mom had all of the classic symptoms, but brushed them off as something else.

Heart disease is truly a silent killer!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your mother. She sounds like a terrific women to care for the grandchildren and her ill husband.

I will take heed of your message to take care of myself too. I am the grandma babysitter for my daughter and her family. I am only a few years younger than your mom. Caregiving can be stressful. I often recruit Bill to help with our little guy Andy. I think our Outback and this wonderful Outbacker site is a stress reducer for me.

Remember to take your time with the details and take some time to use your Outback. Your mom would want you to take care of yourself and your young family. You're a part of the Outbacker family and we want to support you through your sorrow and pain.

One day at a time. In time, your memories of your mom and your family can fill the void your feeling now. Our prayers are with you. I lost my dad when I wast 18 of a cardiac arrest too. A big shock took me awhile to get through the loss as he was my support person.

Jan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim
Sorry to hear about your Mother
Our condolences go out to You and your Family and your Father
You all are in our Prayers.

Don & Family


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother, I too lost my mother when she was only 35 years old, and I was only 13. My Father managed me and my sister through all of it, and I never understood how. Being an adult now, we lived every parents nightmare when our 20 year old daughter lost her life in a car accident. I cant emphasize enough to always remember the memories, both good and bad and hold them close to heart, for thats how life is. We named our Outback the 'Amanda Lou' which was her grandmothers nick-name for her as a tribute to her, and get out and enjoy it as much as possible as thats how she would have wanted it. I hope you find comfort and closure during this time of need, and can assure you that this Outbacker, and several more in this 'extended' family will be here for your asking, since you are already in our prayers.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

We'll keep you and your family in our prayers...


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Tim,
Our prayers go out to you and your family.

Your Mom sounds like she was a kind a caring woman.

You are right just reading some of the Outback post can be relaxing and enjoyable. I think the family love this group shares is a blessing.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We are so sorry to hear about you mom. Most people on the site has never met each other, but just talking to each other through the computer still makes us feel like family, and have the feelings others do. If you hurt we hurt, if you are happy about something we are happy with you. With that said just remember we are family and we are here for you.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Tim

May God comfort you and your family in this time of need.

Our prayers are with you.

God Bless,
Ralph and Lori


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Very sorry to hear about your mom. Will keep you in our prayers.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Tim,

Very sorry to hear of your loss. We lost my mother two years ago, the day after Xmas, and it was a rough time. I know what your going through. You and your family will be in our prayers.

Tim squared


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My condolences Tim.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss and hardship. My dad died when I was 18. He was diagnosed with lung cancer and died 2 weeks later. None of us expected that! 3 years ago, my stepfather died. He married my mother 28 years earlier so was my dad longer than my natural father! I was devastated. My mother was diagnosed with Alzheimers the same year. I transferred there and lived with her for a year until she entered an assisted living facility. It was a very difficult time in my life but I cherish the memories. Grief is very personal for we all deal with our loss in our own way. One thing I know is that you must give yourself permission to feel. Once you're past the formal business of the funeral, take time to grieve and realize the length of time it take for you to recover is also very individualized. Don't expect to bounce back in any set amount of time. We're here for you. Sometime the people closest to you are the ones it's hardest to share with in times like this. You can always talk with us. God bless you and yours! Laura


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim I'm sorry to hear of your loss and challenges. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. Having lost both of my parents and having to had to deal with all the legal aspects I can relate to the headache you are going through.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Tim,

I am very sorry to hear about your mother, it is very true about cardiac arrest, it really is the silent killer.

We will be praying for you and your family, especially with the large responsibility that has been thrown on you as well as your loss.

God bless you all,

Barry


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

highlander,

Sorry to hear about your mother. May God bless you through your pain.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

Sorry to hear about your loss.









If there is an upside, I find times like this to be quite awakening.
It seems much easier to put our own lives into perspective, and to regain a little focus on what really matters most.

Hang in there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Tim, I wanted to add my condolences for the loss of your mother. Death is an enemy.

Rebecca


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tim,

I, like all the others in this Outback family am sorry to learn of the loss of your mother. Speaking from experience, I can say that I know what you are going through. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

Sorry to hear about your loss. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Your mother sounded like a terrific lady.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Tim,

Sorry to hear of your loss. Keep your family close during these times. It'll get you through.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry for your loss. I feel your pain, as I lost my father this past Summer.

On a related note to your plea to OUTBACKER WOMEN:
Did anyone catch the OPRAH show where she talked about the stats for women and heart attacks? Unbelievable! Great tips on a new CT SCAN that can save your life. It's called a CT 64 SCAN, and it can see your arteries to see if you have a problem before anything happens. Some insurance companies are already paying for the scans. (they are kinda spendy, but what's your life worth?)
Food for thought.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Tim,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I nearly lost my mother just a few months ago to the "silent killer". The doctors think that a sudden change in hormonal activity caused by the onset of menopause triggered her body to go into a sort of cholesterol - producing "overdrive". They treated her for acid reflux for weeks, but she knew something was still wrong. When they finally found the "suspect" and went in, they found her right coronary artery to be 95% blocked. The doc said that she was literally days away from a major heart attack.

I'm so sorry that your mom's condition was not found in time. Reading your post made all the feelings come back that I've been pushing down for the past weeks.

Please, OH Please...Outbacker ladies, take good care of yourselves and when you hit "that stage" of your lives, have your cholesterol checked several times a year. Mom's level jumped over 100 points in four months.

Tim, I'm sure God will bestow his many blessings on you and your family. The child care issue will work out...The challenges with your dad will work out...just keep praying about it. Your mom is in the kingdom now and her chest and arm won't hurt any more.

Sorry to ramble, man, but I feel for you!

Sidewinder


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Don't forget to take care of yourself.

God bless you.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tim

very sorry to hear about your mum, i am sure she was a special lady.

katie lost both her parents within days of each other last summer, and i lost my gramps who raised me, last spring.

we know exactly the h____ you and your family are going through. hang in there buddy.

you have our deepest sympathy

god bless
darrel & katie


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks to all for the thoughts and prayers!!!!

To







thins up.......I mentioned to Michelle about upgrading the TT. I have been to so many doctors with my dad this week, but I don't think it will cure the fever!!!!!

It will take a few months for something to happen, but I needed some lighter conversation and it kinda stuck with the DW/ We'll see.

Looks like we have found a great child care provider right around the corner from our home.

My dad is getting better, he just needs to learn to function on his own. My mom did everything for him and I guess that this is God's wake up call for him.

Thanks again for everything!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Tim - just a quick note 'cuz I don't want to prolong anything....but I, too, am just now emerging from 2 intense weeks of loss & the upheaval that goes with that. We lost my (very dear) great aunt and KB's father. The whole dysfunctional family stayed at our home - - including my father who is, himself, walking down the path of dimmensia and (angrily) denying that (and help). I lost my mom/best friend 13 years ago. This is not something we ever get over - we get thru it.

But, if we pay attention, we also become ever so conscious of how short but sweet life is and, no matter how irritating someone or something can be or how dysfunctional the family may seem - these losses do have a nack for popping us back into perspective! Family is family - good or bad - they are the family we have. All good thoughts to you and your loved ones ... and now you have the dream of a TT-upgrade to carry you into (thru ?) the winter.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Hi Tim - just a quick note 'cuz I don't want to prolong anything....but I, too, am just now emerging from 2 intense weeks of loss & the upheaval that goes with that. We lost my (very dear) great aunt and KB's father. The whole dysfunctional family stayed at our home - - including my father who is, himself, walking down the path of dimmensia and (angrily) denying that (and help). I lost my mom/best friend 13 years ago. This is not something we ever get over - we get thru it.
> 
> But, if we pay attention, we also become ever so conscious of how short but sweet life is and, no matter how irritating someone or something can be or how dysfunctional the family may seem - these losses do have a nack for popping us back into perspective! Family is family - good or bad - they are the family we have. All good thoughts to you and your loved ones ... and now you have the dream of a TT-upgrade to carry you into (thru ?) the winter.
> [snapback]63014[/snapback]​


So sorry to hear of the passing of your mom as I am only one yr older than she was.
Tim just remember the good memories even though we never get over our loved ones death. Keep yourself going forward and things will fall into place for you I am sure in time.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------

